# الشباب والجسد



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أبريل 2007)

*يئن الشباب كثيراً من سطوة الجسد!! 

لماذا سمح الله بهذه الحرب المستعرة بالداخل؟! ولماذا هذه الغريزة المتعبة؟ 

ألم يكن فى استطاعة الرب أن يخلقنا بدونها؟ أو على الأقل لا تتحرك فينا إلا فى إطار معين إرادى؟ 

ألم يقل الكتاب: "إن الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح، والروح ضد الجسد، وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الآخر" (غل 17:5). 

لكن القيامة حلت لنا المشكلة، فالرب يسوع نفسه، أخذ جسداً، وحل بيننا!!، ولما فدانا على الصليب، ومات عوضاً عنا، قام بنفس الجسد، ولكن بشكل نورانى!!، دخل إلى العلية، والأبواب مغلقة!!، كان جسده منيراً وروحانياً!!، لم يتعرف عليه تلميذا عمواس، إلا بعد أن انفتحت أعينهما!!، ولم يتعرف عليه التلاميذ على بحيرة طبرية، إلا بعد أن اصطادوا - بإرشاده - السمك الكثير!!، وحينما صعد الرب إلى السماء، كان من الممكن أن ينفض عنه الجسد، ويصعد إلى السماء بلاهوته فقط، لكنه صعد إلى السماء "جسدياً"، لأن لاهوته لم ينفصل قط عن ناسوته، لا على الصليب، ولا فى القبر، ولا بعد القيامة، ولا فى أورشليم السمائية!!

أتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت، بطريقة نهائية وابدية!! وصار لطبيعتنا الإنسانية سفير فى مقادس السماء!! ووقف الرب، وما يزال، شفيعاً كفارياً عن جنسنا أمام العدالة الإلهية.. 

"أكتب إليكم - يا أولادى - هذا لكى لا تخطئوا، وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار، وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً" (1يو 1:2،2).*

ما هو الجسد؟ 

*يرى البعض فى الجسم الإنسانى عدواً لدوداً للروح، وسجناً خطيراً لها!! 
هذا الفكر ليس مسيحياً.. فالرب هو الذى خلق لنا هذا الجسد، وكل خليقة الرب مقدسة وحسنة جداً، كل الأعضاء مقدسة، وكل خلاياها مقدسة، وكل وظائفها مقدسة، بل الأعضاء التى نتصورها قبيحة، لها جمال أفضل، ففيها يكمن سر الحياة، وسر استمرار النوع البشرى، وسر الاتحاد بالله، وشركة الخلق مع الله!!
نظرتنا إذن هى المحتاجة إلى تعديل!! فلقد تدنت وتدنست، فلم تعد ترى فيما خلقه الله من أعضاء وغرائز إلا السلبية والانحراف، وتنسى ما فى ذلك كله من إيجابية وحب وقداسة!!

"ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس" (عب 4:13). 
"لم يبغض أحد جسده قط، بل يقوته ويربيه" (أف 29:5). 
"الرجل هو رأس المرأة، كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلص الجسد" (اف 23:5). 
"هذا السر عظيم (أن يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً)، ولكنى أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة" (أف 32:5). 
"الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب، والرب للجسد" (1كو 13:6). 
"الجسد للمسيح" (كو 17:2). 

المشكلة إذن ليس فى "الجسم"، بل فى "تيار الإثم" العامل فى الجسم، ومن خلال أعضائه، فالعين ترى الجيد والردىء، وكذلك الأذن وبقية الأعضاء، المشكلة إذن هى إرادة الخطيئة، وتيار الإثم والفساد، الذى تسلل إلينا منذ سقوط آدم أبينا.* 


*أما حينما يدخل الرب إلى دائرة حياتنا، ويصير محور حبنا وانشغالنا، فحينئذ يتقدس الجسد بروح الله العامل فينا، من خلال ركائز محددة وهى: 


1- المعمودية : *

*وفيها لا نزيل "وسخ الجسد" بل يتطهر ضميرنا "من الأعمال الميتة" (1بط 21:4)، إذ فيها يتم تحديد الطبيعة الإنسانية بالروح القدس، ونولد ثانية من الماء والروح، وكما كان روح الله يرف على وجه المياه فى الخليقة الأولى العتيقة، كذلك يولد الإنسان من الماء والروح، ميلاداً جديداً، فيصير ابناً لله، بعد أن كان ابناً لآدم.* 

*2- الميرون : *

*وفيه يتم تثبيت الإنسان فى روح الله، ويتدشن هيكلاً مقدساً للرب، من خلاص 36 رشم صليب، تحمل معان روحية هامة، حيث تتم الرشومات هكذا:* 


*الرشم الأول على الرأس، لتقديس الفكر.
7 رشومات على الحواس، لتقديسها أيضاً. 
رشمان على القلب والبطن، لتقديس المشاعر والأحشاء.
رشمان على الظهر والصلب، لتقديس الإرادة.
12 رشماً على الذراعين، لتقديس الأعمال.
12 رشماً على الرجلين، لتقديس الخطوات. *


*وهكذا يتدشن الجسد بالروح القدس، كما ندشن الأوانى المقدسة، والكنائس، والمذابح، وتتم فينا الكلمة: "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله، وروح الله يسكن فيكم؟" (1كو 16:3).*

*3- التناول :*

*وفيه نثبت فى المسيح، ويثبت المسيح فينا، وذلك حينما يسرى دمه فى دمائنا، ويتحد جسده الطاهر بأجسادنا، فنأخذ من الرب قوة قيامته، وحياة أبدية: "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" (يو 56:6)، "من يأكلنى، يحيا بى" (يو 57:6)، "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" (يو 54:6).*

*4- الجهاد الروحى :*

*وما يشمله من جهاد ضد الخطية، وأمانة فى حفظ الوصية، وصلاة متواترة ومستمرة، ودراسة لكلمة الله الحية، وقراءات واجتماعات وخلوات روحية.. فهذه كلها تنير الذهن وتشبع الروح، وتضبط الجسد، وتقدس الكيان الإنسانى. 

إن الصوم ورفع الذراعين فى الصلاة، وقرع الصدر، والمطانيات، وسائل ناجحة فى ضبط الجسد واشعال نار الروح، وتطهير الكيان الإنسانى من أوجاع الخطية، مع التعبير المستمر عن الحب لله والأمانة فى الجهاد الروحى. 

وكما اشترك الجسد مع الروح فى صنع الخطية، هكذا يشتركان معاً فى الجهاد الروحى، ليشتركا معاً فى النهاية فى المجد الأبدى، فالإنسان كل متكامل، ليس فيه تجزئة أو تفتيت!!*

*الجسم ليس نجساً : *

*مما يؤكد أن "الجسم" ليس نجساً، أن خطايا كثيرة نسبها الرسول بولس للجسد، ولكنها خطايا نفسية، ليس للأعضاء دخل فيها، إذ يقول: "... وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة التى هى: زنا، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة، خصام، غيرة، سخط، تحزب، شقاق، بدعة، حسد، قتل، سكر، بطر..." (غل 19:5-21). 

وهكذا أوضح لنا لخطايا جسدية عضوية: كالزنا والنجاسة والقتل والسكر، وأخرى نفسية: كالعداوة والخصام والغيرة والسخط والتحزب والحسد... ونسب الكل للجسد، أى "لتيار الإثم العامل فى الجسم" وليس للجسم التشريحى نفسه!! *

*القيامة والجسد : *

*شكراً للرب إذن، لأنه قدس أجسدانا حينما أتحد بطبيعتنا، وحينما رضى ان يتحد بنا ويسكن فينا، فالعذراء ندعوها "معمل اتحاد الطبائع"، وفى تجسد الرب من أحشائها قبول ضمنى أن يسكن فى كل منا "هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع، عن سمع أحد صوتى، وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه، وأتعشى معه، وهو معى" (رؤ 20:3)، "ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم" (أف 17:3)، "أنا فيهم وأنت فىّ" (يو 23:17).

فلنتعامل مع أجسادنا من هذا المنطلق المقدس!!

ولنجاهد فى طريق الطهارة، معتبرين أننا نتعامل مع "هيكل الله" وأن "من يفسد هيكل الله، سيفسده الله، لن هيكل الله مقدس الذى أنتم هو" (1كو 17:3)*. 


*نيافة الأنبا موسى​*


----------



## أرزنا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والجسد*

سلام المسيح
الموضوع رائع ومفيد جدا 
هناك مثل يقول: الإناء ينضح مما في داخله.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والجسد*

*شكرآ سليمان على المشاركة

الرب يباركك

سلام و محبة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والجسد*

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والجسد*

شكرا علي الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والجسد*



kokoman قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


 
شكرآ كوكو على الرد الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الشباب والجسد*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الحلو ده


 
شكرآ كيرو

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا لتعبك فى استفادتنا من هذا الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

العفو

شكرا ليك اخي النهيسي على ردك بالموضوع​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*الله*
*اسم الصليب عليكى موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*شكرا جدا يا فراشة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

come with me

ميرسي كتير جدا على تشجيعك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يئن الشباب كثيراً من سطوة الجسد!!
> 
> لماذا سمح الله بهذه الحرب المستعرة بالداخل؟! ولماذا هذه الغريزة المتعبة؟
> 
> ...



موضوع مسيحي ولا اروع
مشكورة فراشة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا متى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

